
Night Watch in One Brain Hemisphere During Sleep In Unfamiliar location - eric_h
http://www.cell.com/current-biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(16)30174-9
======
eric_h
Gizmodo([http://gizmodo.com/why-we-sleep-so-poorly-in-unfamiliar-
plac...](http://gizmodo.com/why-we-sleep-so-poorly-in-unfamiliar-
places-1772263879)) has a shorter summary of this article as well.

I know for sure that I've experienced this phenomenon, it's interesting to see
that it's probably a vestigial survival trait.

~~~
eric_h
Also - the summary at the end of TFA is quite succinct:

> In summary, the present study has demonstrated that when we are in a novel
> environment, interhemispheric asymmetry occurs in regional SWA, vigilance,
> and responsiveness as a night watch to protect ourselves.

